# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat betekent het als ik rustig in mijn hoofd word van rilatine?

## sofia123

Ik zit met een complex probleem. Ik krijg antipsychotica voorgeschreven van de psychiater dat niet lijkt te helpen.
Het zou mijn concentratie moeten verbeteren, maar ik word alleen moe van die medicatie. Mijn concentratie is echt niet beter met antipsychotica.
Mijn moeder heeft schizofrenie, en omdat ik concentratieproblemen heb, denkt hij dat het misschien best is voor mij om ook medicatie te nemen om te voorkomen dat ik ook schizofrenie zou krijgen.
Hij weet niet zeker of ik aanleg zou kunnen hebben voor schizofrenie, maar er mogen geen risico's genomen worden.
Ik heb nu laatst rilatine geprobeerd. Ik weet dat als je daar teveel van neemt, dat dat je psychotisch kan maken door je dopamine die verhoogt word. Ik weet ook dat het dwaas is, maar ik wou eigenlijk echt wel weten of dat ik gevoelig ben voor psychoses, ookal heb ik die nog nooit gehad. 
De werking van rilatine verbaasde mij, ik was enorm onder de indruk. Ik verwachtte eigenlijk niets, ik wist niet wat ik moest verwachten.
Het maakte mij zo kalm, en het maakte mij kalm in mijn hoofd. Ik kon mij opeens langer concentreren bij mijn huiswerk. Normaal gezien is het onmogelijk voor mij om mij langer dan 10 minuten te concentreren op een tekst die mij niet interesseert. Maar deze keer kon ik het gewoon lezen, en wist ik waar het over ging. Ik dacht maar aan 1 ding, mijn huiswerk. Ik dacht niet meer aan 100 andere dingen tegelijk. Dat vond ik nog het meest verbazingwekkende van allemaal, dat mijn hoofd rustig werd en dat ik niet zoveel meer dacht, dat ik echt in 1 lijn dacht. Ik kan het moeilijk beschrijven. Ik heb mij nog nooit zo goed geconcentreerd zoals toen. Ook merk ik een opmerkelijk verschil in het 'in gang schieten' als ik mijn huiswerk moet maken. Ik begon direct aan mijn huiswerk, was niet afgeleid en was niet meer uren bezig met het uitstellen van mijn huiswerk. Ik schreeuwde niet meer intern omdat mijn hoofd zo vol was. Het probleem is dit, er is nog nooit een diagnose gesteld geweest. Ik heb abilify genomen, zyprexa, nu invega. Het werkt allemaal niet. En rilatine niet, rilatine maakte mij echt rustig. Wat moet ik nu doen? Moet ik nu rilatine nemen? of is dat gevaarlijk? Wat betekent dit eigenlijk? heeft iemand een idee?
Dankuwel voor het lezen van mijn saaie bericht  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Sofia 123...

Op onderstaande link vind je 'n beetje info over relatine ...
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...f-rilatin.html

Je vraagt je af of je aanleg hebt voor psychoses ..!
alhoewel je die nog nooit gehad hebt zeg je .
Volgens mij is dat in deze fase moeilijk vast te stellen ..laat staan met enige zekerheid te voorspellen ...
'n psychiater ..kan in die richting enig onderzoek doen ..maar heeft dan ook geen zekerheid !!

Belangrijk is : je vooral niet met die gedachte bezig te houden ...zeker niet zolang je geen tekenen van ..ervaart !!!!
De twijfel ..maakt je immobiel en verzuurt je leven op dit moment ..probeer dat niet toe te laten !!!
Focus je op andere aangenamere gedachten , telkens je die neiging tot piekeren hierover ervaart !!

Merk je op 'n bepaald moment ..of vermoed je tekenen die in die richting wijzen ,
ga dan naar 'n psychiater...met concrete gegevens ..ervaringen ..zodat je die kan bespreken
en hij / zij 'n diagnose kan stellen , eventueel 'n behandeling opstarten .

Jij studeert nog ...besteedt daar jouw aandacht aan ..ook al heb je 'n dosis Relatine nodig !! 
Neem wel het absolute minimum...en zeker in samenspraak met jouw begeleider !!!...
want het werkt verslavend !!!!

Sterkte...en succes met je studies ............

----------

